# A cool find taking apart an old shotgun



## Henpecked (Feb 18, 2010)

I've bought a few guns over the years that had a slip of paper in the stock, usually bearing a previous owner's name, address, and sometimes a social security number.  One moron even carved his social security number in the stock of a parts gun I picked up.  LOL.  So anyway, I just took apart the stock of an old gun and found a rolled up hunting license from the year 1947-48.  It is handwritten for a fellow from McDonough.  He was 53 at the time.  The seasons and bag limits are printed on the back.   There was a 2 buck per season limit.  Squirrels were 10 per day AND week.  Most of the seasons and limits are pretty similar to what they are today, including a 3 per day Grouse limit.  I guessing there weren't many people who had to go home early after filling their bag in those days, either.


----------



## buckstone0505 (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't believe that is a ga license. There were no deer in the area to hunt except piedmont national reserve maybe and only 1 buck?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Feb 18, 2010)

That is a great find. Not something you see every day.


----------



## Henpecked (Feb 19, 2010)

Hill


----------



## dc02 (Feb 19, 2010)

Cool find.  I've found some of those scraps also.  Some of the people were still in the phone book.  I never bothered the folks, just thought it was interesting.


----------



## Misfire270 (Feb 20, 2010)

i had a  rifle i bought second hand and it had 2 two dollar bills rolled up in the stock


----------



## smokey30725 (Feb 20, 2010)

My gunsmith had a similar story. He had a customer come in to his shop with two old shotguns. He said his grandfather had passed away and left them to him. He took one out and shot it and said that a ton of shredded paper blew out of the barrel and it split at the end. When my gunsmith looked at it and the other one, he started laughing and telling the guy that he should be on his knees thanking God that he was still alive. Apparently the grandfather had been putting some money away for a rainy day and figured an old shotgun barrel would be a fine place to put it. That one shot cost the grandson a split barrel and a couple hundred dollars. At least he got the cash out of the other gun. Always pays to inspect the barrel before shooting.


----------



## collardncornbread (Feb 22, 2010)

I had some guns stole back in 1985. I had my name on a piece of paper also. the price I paid for the gun and who was with me at the time. And some of the other guns were marked externally where no one but me would know. -End of story. Never saw hide ner hair of any of em. I think a homing device in the stock might work better.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Feb 23, 2010)

Below is a 1929 Florida hunting license found in the buttstock of a Win Model 12 that I restored.  

Anybody got a good recipe for crow?  Stray house cat?


----------



## LawnStalker (Mar 19, 2010)

I wonder how sore was his shoulder after bagging 1111 ducks! ;-)


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 20, 2010)

Thats great....I see Hawks were on there too.  I am no Gunsmith and not even a collector, but there are some really good reads and info in here!


----------



## trial&error (Mar 21, 2010)

Just imagine the recipes for miscellaneous.  The possibilities are endless.


----------

